# My latest project..



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

is a plaque for our upcoming family reunion in October. I researched our family crest and made a pattern for my CarveWright from the downloaded picture of the crest. I plan on having a drawing to see who gets the plaque and the rest of the attending family will sign the plaque for the winner. Attached is the original picture and the resulting carve from the pattern made from it. I only wish my painting skills were better.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Almost makes me want to be part of the family.

I am sure that will be well received at your reunion, George.

Where will the reunion be held? Not too much travel, I hope.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just brilliant George, as I've remarked before, you don't produce many projects these days, but when you do you excel.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi George,

Looks good to me! I"m sure whoever wins the drawing for it will be very happy with it and there will be others that ask if you can make one for them.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for your kind remarks James, Harry and Mike.
James, the reunion is only about 50 miles from my house so there isn't much travel involved.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks good, bring it to lunch Tuesday !


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

3efingers said:


> Looks good, bring it to lunch Tuesday !


Will do.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

It all looks great. I see nothing wrong with your painting job. I do a lot of painting and am my worst critic. I see every flaw in my work but no one else does. I am sure they will love it.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

[QUOTE... I only wish my painting skills were better.

View attachment 65194


View attachment 65195
[/QUOTE]
Hi, George.

Why do you want better painting skills? That´s perfect!!!


----------



## T-Dawg (Sep 26, 2013)

That is Awesome! No kiddin' that is a fantastic job! I was not familiar with a CarveWrght, Did some research, WOW! What a cool machine! NOW I know what to ask Santa Clause for!
Pricey but way cool!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

T-Dawg said:


> I'm not familiar with a "CarveWright" Can you direct me to some info on it?


You ARE on Al Gore's internet, all you need to do is a simple search, using 'carvewright' as your search word. Then just chose what you want to see.
https://www.google.com/search?q=car...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## kc0iv (Jul 5, 2013)

curiousgeorge said:


> is a plaque for our upcoming family reunion in October. I researched our family crest and made a pattern for my CarveWright from the downloaded picture of the crest. I plan on having a drawing to see who gets the plaque and the rest of the attending family will sign the plaque for the winner. Attached is the original picture and the resulting carve from the pattern made from it. I only wish my painting skills were better.
> 
> View attachment 65194
> 
> ...


George I was looking your Crest and it donned on me I had a family Coat of Arms I got about 35 years ago. I found it the other night and thought I post the Moore Coat of Arms I got from England.

Leon Moore
(kc0iv)


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

kc0iv said:


> George I was looking your Crest and it donned on me I had a family Coat of Arms I got about 35 years ago. I found it the other night and thought I post the Moore Coat of Arms I got from England.
> 
> Leon Moore
> (kc0iv)


Thanks for posting, Leon. Very interesting. It seems there are a few different, but very similar, Moore crests out there. I guess it just depends on what part of England or Ireland your family comes from.


----------

